# Fecal Transplant/Sibo/IBS



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I went to my GI doctor today and asked about Fecal Transplants for IBS and SIBO sufferers. I was told that the only thing Fecal Transplants have shown to help is C-diff patients. She also said that this may be only because there have not been enough (if any) SIBO or IBS patients that have had the procedure done to see if it might benefit them. She wasn't aware of any trials being done, but I did let her know that there would probably be many IBS sufferers willing to give it a try in a trial if one were to exist any time soon.I did finally get an actual diagnosis of Post Infectious IBS from them, although my last fecal test did not show C-diff. She said sometimes it takes several if not many tries for C-diff to show up in a routine test especially in those who have previously had it (like myself) and then continue to suffer even after treatment. I'm supposed to let them know when I have my next attack and they will give me samples of Rifaximin (since it is soooooo expensive)to try to keep it at bay.I've actually gone 3 weeks now without my usual IBS sysmptoms of diarrhea and vomiting. Maybe the overload of pro-biotics I took (took all 50 pills over a weekend) may have actually helped finally get my gut flora back to somewhat normal. I'm not going to hold my breath, but will cross my fingers that the worst of this is over (it's been 1 1/2 years).I really feal for all of you who are suffering with this and hope that some day you will all be cured, or at least have your symptoms managed so you can have a normal life. Wish me luck as I do all of you.


----------



## MSM (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,

What ever happened? Did the probiotics do the trick? Are you well? Have you had the Fecal Transplant?


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I have not had the Fecal Transplant although I am willing if I can find a doctor who will do it and I don't have to give them my first born son in order to afford it. I'm still suffering, although not as bad. I've recently started on a research job for IBS-D sufferers. It is helping some, but I still have flare ups with diarrhea and vomiting, queazy stomach and generally feel lousy when it happens. I'll go a couple few days and feel ok, then it will hit me again and I just feel generally sick. The research doctor's keep trying to say I have caught another virus or something, but I can't believe I catch a new virus every few days. I'm considering go to the Mayo Clinic to see if I can get an actual diagnosis of something rather then just an elimination of things so it must be IBS-D. I was healthy as a horse my first 50 years of life, rarely sick a day, now I feel like I've had a 2 yr long flu that just won't go away. I'm afraid I'm going to lose my job if I have to keep taking time off for feeling lousy. I can't concentrate and would prefer to just ball up and hide in a cave somewhere until I feel better.

Has anyone else had any luck with the Mayo Clinic? I really don't want to go through the expense if I'm just going to get the run around again and told, sorry, can't help you any longer. If anyone has any advice, I'd be glad to hear it. Thanks!


----------



## Keepongoing (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

I just set up a series of appts. at Mayo in Arizona. I went to my first one, and found the doctor very efficient. With Mayo's system, they take more time with you. Also, the staff members are trained to do the tests for SIBO and other possibilities that I am taking, unlike the staff at the GI where I went (even thought they are known to be good GI doctors).

So far, I am satisfied with the thorough approach they are taking in getting to the heart of the problem. It is unfortunate not every doc is like this. According to my mom, Mayo docs are paid with salaries while regular GIs usually own their business (that is why it is in and out).


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an appointment at Mayo in Rochester, MN for April 23. I really hope they can find the cause of this never ending illness. My worst fear is they will want me to stop taking the research drug I'm on and then all my symptoms will come rushing back, but I'm hoping not. I am actually going about 2 weeks now between flare-ups and generally I feel better then I have the past 2 years. I'll post again after I've been to Mayo and let you all know how it went and the results. I just hate racking up a bunch more doctor/medical bills and end up with nothing more then I started with, but I guess it is worth a shot. If this doesn't pan out I think I'll give up on the doctors all together. So far, none have been very helpful other then my chiropractor who at least gives me advise on occasion. Wish me luck and the same to all of you.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I had never heard of this until my younger sister brought it up that she was going to have it done. Since then I've done a LOT of reading.

It seems that recurring minor c diff infection could be what I have. I also thought the same of SIBO, too much bile, etc.

I usually take immodium (2-4) a day and it helps firm up my stools somewhat. If I stop taking it I clean out with burning, yellow feces and I can see a lot of undigested food. I also am very lactose and fructose intolerant.

I do sometimes use Cholestrimyne (sp?) and even found it can be used to help with C-Diff by binding to the toxins they create.

My new theory is this...

Our IBS-D "blowouts" is our body cleaning out the overgrown c-diff and/or the toxins produced by the c diff. Maybe it explains some food sensitivities too.. lactose, fructose.. maybe c-diff doesn't like them either. 

We are a little better for a while because we tighten up our diets again and take more imodium. Then a few days/weeks later another blowout. The c-diff back for the attack! And the body is fighting it. But it just doesn't have what it takes to totally ride of the infection. Probably partly because of the slowed down GI tract from imodium... It's like tranquilzing your gut when it wants to work hard to rid the body of the infection.

Also look at all the stories of people that were treated for SIBO and were better for a week or so, then the IBS returned. Easily could be the c-diff overtaking the bowel again.

The stories of cholesteral drugs helping (for Habba Syndrome) also makes sense with this theory. As I read it's used to help with C Diff.

So, while most doctors will say it's not C Diff because it doesn't show up in a stool sample (how often do we get a good blowout stool sample... usually it's days after when we're recovering) or we're not losing weight, bleeding, etc. If your body is healthy enough to try and rid the body, but if the c diff somehow hides out (spores?) or recovers faster than your normal flora it's totally explainable. What we'd call a minor recurring case of C diff.

I'd do a fecal transplant in a heartbeat if I could. I will mention it to my doc at my next appt, but I'm sure he'll ignore it. Its frustrating not being able to express your thoughts clearly so they make sense. I wonder also if most docs think "that's too simple of an answer, so it can't be right".

Well, I don't think our creator intended us to need all these drugs, etc and provided all we need here. But when we start using antibiotics and antibacterial soap/etc that caused unintended consequences. So maybe some good poop is all we need!


----------

